# Prayers for my Son, Ian-UPDATED 3/19



## SnowHunter (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Yall.

Ian had a Grand Mal siezure last Friday. We had the EMT's come, and off we went to NEGA ER in Gainesville. He recovered fast, within an hour, and we'd hoped it was a fluke. The hospital even gave him a clean bill of health, CT scan and alla. Well, today, he had another, and I'm waiting on a referral for Childrens Healthcare of Atlanta from the Pediatrician. Thankfully, it was super mild. Only a couple seconds, and he was recovered in a matter of minutes. So, we're scared. We don't know if it will happen again or not, and can only wait and see. So I'd really appreciate yalls prayers.

Thanks
Nic


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 1, 2010)

Sent up for my little buddy and his family<


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Apr 1, 2010)

We are praying for him!!!


----------



## Sargent (Apr 1, 2010)

sent, Nic.


----------



## flattop (Apr 1, 2010)

You got em Nic!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Apr 1, 2010)

prayers added


----------



## fredw (Apr 1, 2010)

Nic, my prayers are added.


----------



## ronpasley (Apr 1, 2010)

prayer sent


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 1, 2010)

Praying for your son and a simple diagnosis......................RW


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 1, 2010)

Prayers sent for a good diagnosis.


----------



## david w. (Apr 1, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## 00Beau (Apr 1, 2010)

Sent


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2010)

You got'em sista, keep us updated as you can!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 1, 2010)

Prayers from here,also,sister.

My daughter had a seizure on Christmas Eve when she was 11.That was possibly the worst few minutes of my life,not knowing if she had fallen out of bed and hit her head,or what.Thank God - she's 24 now,and never had another one.After that, I heard of several folks whose kids had the same thing happen.

_Please_ choose Ian's doctor carefully - some will prescribe serious chemicals that may or may not be needed.  I will surely pray from my heart that Ian will never have another seizure,and he'll be fine! Tell him "Foxy" the cur-dawg said "hey!" They were good buddies at WAR III.


----------



## Headsortails (Apr 1, 2010)

From our family to yours. Prayers sent.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2010)

Folks, y'all keep this youngun in your prayers. It happened again today, 3 times in 5 hours. Snowy and family are with him at the ER tonight. 

Sis, you know if you need anything at all just yell. Ian is in our every thought and prayer. He is a great kid, and my heart is heavy that y'all are having to go through this.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, after a trip to Gainesville to get his paperwork for the referral, he had another siezure only a couple miles from the house. We turned around and went back to NEGA ER where he was bouncing off the walls (No one really believed us that he'd had 2 siezures within the past couple hours) after 3 hours there, he had a fairly severe siezure in the ER, and that finally got thier attention. He got dosed up on tranqs, and a loader dose of siezure meds to last him till we get the prescription filled tomorrow. We're also headed to the Pediatrician with all the paperwork to get the referral to Childrens Healthcare of Atlanta, and a Pediatric Nuerologist. So we may spend all day tomorrow with Dr's, hopefully, cuz it'll mean that we might get this figured out soon.

I really appreciate yalls prayers. Its scary. Keep em comin, if yall will.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks Bro...means a lot


----------



## The PROFET (Apr 2, 2010)

*JESUS the name above all names-----( Including siezures)*

Dear snowhunter and Ian, you're in our prayers, I call Ian healed in the name of JESUS ! a-men !


----------



## Freebornman (Apr 2, 2010)

I hope he is ok, we are praying for Ian and your family.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 2, 2010)

You got em Nic


----------



## BRIAN1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. My prayers go out.


----------



## 30 06 (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 2, 2010)

Snowy,

Prayers for all the family....


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I hate to hear this Snowy. My Prayers are added with others here.


----------



## tell sackett (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers added for Ian and his Mama and Daddy.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent Snowy !!  keep us posted..


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll be praying for Ian and the family


----------



## jkoch (Apr 2, 2010)

Add my prayers to the list. I have been there!


----------



## turk2di (Apr 2, 2010)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2010)

Snow, all of you are in our thoughts and prayers. You just holler, if there is anything we can do...


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, we woke up late today. 10ish this morning. We'd been up watchin a movie, tryin to have a cup of coffee before we ran to get the script filled. 1030 Ian had a severe siezure. We got movin and got his script filled and gave him the meds (I'm figurein the ER meds wore off) and he has been fine since. Appt Monday afternoon with a specialist, so hopefully the weekend is uneventful.

Thanks yall so much for the prayers. This is tough on us all.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 3, 2010)

keep us updated....Continuing to pray for you all....


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 4, 2010)

sorry to hear the news Nic...praying for U guys...specially Ian!   Let me know if there is anything I can do from this end.


----------



## Flatbow (Apr 4, 2010)

Prayers from Alabama for your precious child and your family.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 5, 2010)

Update

Switching meds, MRI Friday, EEG Monday, and a follow up in a couple weeks.

5 days with no daytime dosage, just at night, to wean off then onto the new meds (better for long term use) so I'm prayin he does alright in the daytime. Thankfully its Spring Break, so I can be with him durin this switch, cuz I'm scared to death he'll be having siezures durin the changeover  

Yalls prayers are much appreciated


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Update
> 
> Switching meds, MRI Friday, EEG Monday, and a follow up in a couple weeks.
> 
> ...


 

You got it Sis.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 5, 2010)

I think the worst part is worrying. If he's quiet for more then a few minutes, or I can't see him, or I hear a "crash", scares the daylights outta me, heart races and I jump ready to find him...and he's just outta my peripheral vision, not 6 ft from me. Already happened to me several times  tonight, and its just been the kids playin. 

I know the Lord will help me through this, but dang, it aint gonna be easy on my ticker


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Apr 5, 2010)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## Freebornman (Apr 7, 2010)

We are sending more prayers for the little guy, and then some for you to have a little peace from your worry.


----------



## Forgiven (Apr 7, 2010)

Prayers sent for Ian and all involved.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks yall for the prayers. We really appreciate them...

Ian is doing well on the tapered down dose of meds. No breakthrough siezures. His energy level is up, and he's feelin better.

Sunday will be starting the new meds, so hopefully all goes well with that.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 7, 2010)

I just wanted to add these pics. Ians spirits kept up even in the ER, he was a lil stinker. Sedatives didn't do much to damper his spirits at all, just his bouncing ablilty 

Taken Thursday 3/2 
before 3rd siezure

after siezure in ER, hooked up and medicated


He sure can put a smile on yer face, even when yer scared 

This was after the 1st siezure, 26 March, not an hour after he had it


----------



## Nitro (Apr 7, 2010)

Nic, 

Glad to see some good progress. 

Don't hesitate to call- you have my number. Good Luck!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 7, 2010)

Nic,

Give him a big hug from me and tell that everyone is praying for him...Gotta love the youthful spirit......


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

This morning I wake up to him having a Grand Mal (As bad as the very first one a couple weeks ago) in the kitchen  Thankfully the MRI is tomorrow with the EEG Monday. 

I will say this...Aimee is SUCH  a terrific Sister. I was comin outta the bedroom as she ran back hollerin at me that Ian was having a siezure. She's a smart cookie. I am SO proud of her. 

Will be setting my alarm earlier now. 

Stupid nurse at the Dr office didn't explain the new medication dosage right  even after I asked her 4 or 5 times just to be sure. If she had, Ian wouldn't have had these siezures...

Will update yall more when we get done with the MRI tomorrow afternoon.

Thanks SO much for the prayers.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Prayers for your son.......AND for you!!! He is a handsome guy........hope you get some answers soon and a cure!!!!


----------



## Artmom (Apr 8, 2010)

Am late seeing this and catching up. Had no idea ya'll were going through this. Will pray for you often. He looks like he takes it it  stride, though, from the pics. You are a great Mom, Snowy. Hang in there...I promise you are on my list of those I pray for often.


----------



## speedcop (Apr 8, 2010)

asking God to work a miracle for Ian and comfort for his family


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 8, 2010)

Nic,

Thoughts and prayers headed your way...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 8, 2010)

Dang Sis, I hope they find something out the next day or so. Y'all are still in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lake hartwell (Apr 8, 2010)

My Brother has had Grand Mal for 35 years. They have a lot of medicines avail now that do a good job on controlling frequency and severity of seizures. We have been unable to completely eliminate them. Normal, regular sleep patterns are A MUST! We will pray for a good solution to you and Ian situation.
L.H.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 9, 2010)

My Prayers will continue for Ian. He looks like he is being a  real trooper in the pics. May God Bless.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 9, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 9, 2010)

Your entire family is on my prayer list.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Apr 9, 2010)

prayers are sent for a complete and total clean bill of health. God Bless


----------



## The PROFET (Apr 12, 2010)

*When you've done all you can do to stand------------- STAND THEREFORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I know if I'm remembering IAN & ya'll  JESUS IS right there with ya ! A-MEN


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, the EEG and MRI were both fine. Thankfully! Ian's had no siezures since the meds were figured out. They now want to do a sleep deprivation EEG, so we go in 6 May for that. Ian aint gonna be the only one sleep deprived  

I dunno if I should be relieved about the tests or what...I'm just happy theres no more siezures. 

Thanks yall so much for the prayers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2010)

Good news Sis. I hope they get this ironed out real soon.


----------



## lake hartwell (Apr 20, 2010)

God really is good ain't he??
Praise be to him. Stay well Ian.
LH


----------



## Flatbow (Apr 20, 2010)

We'l be praying for your son.  Glad to hear there's no more seizures.  God Bless you and your family.....God bless your precious son.


----------



## jonkayak (Apr 20, 2010)

Prayers sent for the little one and your whole family.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep us posted


----------



## tomtlb66 (Apr 21, 2010)

prayers are sent for a complete healing, God Bless


----------



## Jasper (Apr 21, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------

